

What’s next in HTML: the sandbox attribute - uggedal
http://blog.whatwg.org/whats-next-in-html-episode-2-sandbox

======
wesley
Good stuff. Too bad you can't finely tune what is and what isn't allowed. Like
disabling just window.location, etc..

